# Guy's Listen Up!



## SFGiants (Oct 12, 2013)

Quit plucking your eyebrows!

If I did that when I was young it would = to getting my ass kicked a lot by everyone but gays.

I can't even look a straight man in the eyes when he is plucked up like a girl.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 12, 2013)

hahaha this guy in the gym clearly plucks his. was wondering why he was only using the 10s


----------



## Yaya (Oct 12, 2013)

I wax mine


----------



## goodfella (Oct 12, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> hahaha this guy in the gym clearly plucks his. *was wondering why he was only using the 10s*



^^^ hahahaha


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

I shave mine with the clippers when i get that high and tight military clip!

did u guys see this was happening in the marine corp a while back over in afghany? A general stepped in and said freaking enough! We r troops not divas and not a group of metro's! Put an end to this manscaping once and for all!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 12, 2013)

Lmao!! This came out of nowhere. Freaking funny shit. The babe who cuts my hair trims mine but no plucking!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 12, 2013)

J20 said:


> I shave mine with the clippers when i get that high and tight military clip!
> 
> did u guys see this was happening in the marine corp a while back over in afghany? A general stepped in and said freaking enough! We r troops not divas and not a group of metro's! Put an end to this manscaping once and for all!



Can't scare the enemy all prettied up lol!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2013)

Trimmer, here. Else I'd look like a caterpillar fell asleep on my head. 

Plucking crosses the line.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 12, 2013)

outta no where. you guys crack me up.


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 12, 2013)

Plucking shit? Guys r straight waxing their shit


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 12, 2013)

No plucking here....but I do have to trim them now....its f'ng ridiculous....if I didn't I would look like one those old blind guys from the kung-fu movies....I'd have some long ass eyebrow hair....


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 13, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Trimmer, here. Else I'd look like a caterpillar fell asleep on my head.
> 
> Plucking crosses the line.



Same here Savage. Just the trimmers at the barber shop. No beauty salons or mall salons, just straight up wait your turn barber shop.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2013)

what about trimming the ball hair?


----------



## DF (Oct 13, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> what about trimming the ball hair?



Hey! Easy on the ball hair guys....you don't know what a mess I got down there .


Oh btw..... I miss you BB!


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 13, 2013)

DF said:


> Hey! Easy on the ball hair guys....you don't know what a mess I got down there .



Does that mean "DF" stands for "DickFro"???


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 13, 2013)

lmaooo I love this board


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 13, 2013)

This is just wrong!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 13, 2013)

Thats why i wear overweight kids underwear! So my junk looks like a freaking redwood!! Man small undies sell that package! And then i shave around the tree trunk and girls all be like DAMMNNNN


----------



## Jada (Oct 13, 2013)

I dont pluck but I get them shaped up with a razor


----------



## DF (Oct 13, 2013)

^^^^^^lol^^^^^^^

Fag


----------



## Jada (Oct 13, 2013)

DF said:


> ^^^^^^lol^^^^^^^
> 
> Fag



Dont get jelly , lmao


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2013)

Braw16 threads his eyebrows.


Carry on.


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha, thats the guy that will jump at the chance to spot you on squats at da gym.


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 13, 2013)

luckyduck said:


> Haha, thats the guy that will jump at the chance to spot you on squats at da gym.



That's when you let loose the juiciest, smelliest fart of your life.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Oct 13, 2013)

Cyborg said:


> That's when you let loose the juiciest, smelliest fart of your life.



lol,,,,that's funny!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2013)

hows that?


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't even trim my balls so you can imagine what my eyebrows look like. I've got that 1970s au natural thing going on.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 15, 2013)

No waxing or shaping here but I do have to cut long hairs that grow up out of my mess......


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 15, 2013)

the issue here is us guys like to go overboard with everything... i.e.: if 50mg of dbol is good then 100mg of dbol will be GREAT

so why not keep plucking that shit right!!?? WRONG!

i had to stop hanging out with a dude because chicks would come nowhere near us... he looked like a crazy creeper with a one inch sharpie line drawn above his eyes he plucked so much.

I am cool with the guys plucking or shaving just enough to make it not look like they have taped a hairy dog turn to their forehead... especially if you have some nice photos coming up or something... in fact let a girl do it for you but dont do it yourself and go overboard.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 15, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> the issue here is us guys like to go overboard with everything... i.e.: if 50mg of dbol is good then 100mg of dbol will be GREAT
> 
> so why not keep plucking that shit right!!?? WRONG!
> 
> ...



Muhahaha THAT^^^^ f u c k i n creeper hahah!  sharpie hahah! I do this for my stache' as well as my ball hair! Looks freakin tight!!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 15, 2013)

I gotta keep the space in between my eyebrows cleaned up or I'll get a pretty mean uni! 

Gotta love those "Zyzz brahs" at the gym 
"brah gotta get meh brows done brah! You mirin, jelly brah?"


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 15, 2013)

A lot of latino guys in our area do their brows. I dont mind if you have to do a slight trim - but shaping - thats for girls.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 16, 2013)

I shave down the middle to prevent this:


----------



## PFM (Oct 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Quit plucking your eyebrows!
> 
> If I did that when I was young it would = to getting my ass kicked a lot by everyone but gays.
> 
> I can't even look a straight man in the eyes when he is plucked up like a girl.



Earrings are not going away, now the bitch eyebrows,  make-up will be next.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 16, 2013)

PFM said:


> Earrings are not going away, now the bitch eyebrows,  make-up will be next.



Shit makeup is already being used by these freaking metros... Cover up and their freaking gay ass lip shiners for men !!! The word men and lip shiner should never be in the same sentence!


----------



## trim (Oct 16, 2013)

I get mine waxed when I get my haircut, but I make sure they dont make them too thin.  I wouldnt be able to pull ass if I didnt get them manscaped a lil.   I did have a new person cut my hair once, and they waxed the brows waaaaay to thin, I was embarrased for weeks.


----------

